# One-off fulfillment



## timstees (Oct 9, 2008)

We are trying to print 100 different one-offs at a time. We would like to supply the garments and outsource the printing. Looking for a printer who can print the one-offs at a cost low enough for us to be able to mark up and make a profit. Our images are one color only. The images are large covering front of T-shirts from the collar down to the bottom of the shirt. Our biggest challenge is finding a printer that can do multiple one-offs economically since each shirt is unique. We've considered DTG but don't know if those machines can print images as large as we want and we don't know where to find a vendor that has the DTG printer. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sounds like you need something like a belt printer. Although there are some automatic machines that can do oversized.

I don't think dtg's can go off both collar and bottom hem at the same time because of the way the shirt has to be bracketed in to the machine.

You didn't mention where you are. But you may want to first try calling printers locally and ask.


----------



## timstees (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm in Tucson, AZ. I've tried calling a few printers and it looks like I need to call more. Location isn't a major factor at this time, we'll be shipping nationwide so we are looking for a fulfillment contractor to do all this for us. The biggest challenge is with the one-off the cost is to high. Best case scenario we are looking for a fulfillment center set up for a large number of one-offs.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry to say that it sounds like you are looking for something that is impossible to acheive.

The one off printing is what kills it. 

All over prints are usually done by screen printers. Most screen printers won't touch an all over print for a job less than 300 pieces. That's because the setup time and processing time for those jobs cost them so much in labor and supplies that it's just not economically feasible (for them or you) to produce just "one".


----------



## dangard (Dec 25, 2006)

Have you thought of using vinyl. With cutter ready artwork this would be your least costly route.


----------

